# What Is This Tool?? How Does It Work ?



## Playingwithmetal (May 12, 2016)

Hey everyone,
  I have once again another kinda embarrassing question.   I bought a big box of machinist tools at an estate for a lot price.  The price was very good because I seemed to be the only one there interested in machinist tools at all. And it was late in the day.  Any how I have what I first thought was a dividing head of some sort, but now I am unsure what it is.  I also don't know how to use it or even move the parts correctly.  Any info would be very helpful.  Also there is a small broken piece of the casting that looks very fixable but again I am not certain.  I have had no luck fidigiting with the handles or levers and don't want to break anything before I know how to use the parts.  There is no writing on it anywhere.  I feel silly asking this but you guys have always been so helpful and encouraging.
Thanks
Dylan


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 12, 2016)

indexer


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (May 12, 2016)

nice tool and are not cheap. I have an inexpensive indexer and it has worked for what I need. they are limited to usually th 5C collets.


----------



## David VanNorman (May 13, 2016)

The indexer looks like you can thread a chuck on the nose and also use collets. That is a pricey tool. good stuff.


----------



## mcostello (May 13, 2016)

Not pricey if bought at a yard sale for $50. had to make a handle though.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 13, 2016)

could repair the lever with 1 side of a shaft collar..drill / tap 2 holes


----------



## mmcmdl (May 13, 2016)

David VanNorman said:


> The indexer looks like you can thread a chuck on the nose and also use collets. That is a pricey tool. good stuff.



Spot on . It's an indexer with a 5C bore , threaded nose for mounting chucks or larger collet closers . Doesn't appear to be a Hardinge but it's a nice piece to have !


----------



## kd4gij (May 13, 2016)

Yep it is a busted indexer. You can send it to me for proper disposal.   Nice score,


----------



## Lucky 13 (May 14, 2016)

Chinese copy of a Hardinge 5c indexer, maybe a Phase II. I have bought a few in the $30-50 range. Not as nice as a Harding but still worth every penny.


----------



## Playingwithmetal (May 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies.  What does the lever do.  I don't understand what the repair that I will makes purpose will be.   So it is hard for me to visualize the repair.  And yes I was able to get a. Hardrige 6" 4 jaw independent Chuck at the sale also that has a backplate the threads onto the indexer.  Please explain how the shaft collar would work on the repair.  
Thanks
Dylan


----------



## Steve Shannon (May 15, 2016)

Playingwithmetal said:


> Thanks for all the replies.  What does the lever do.  I don't understand what the repair that I will makes purpose will be.   So it is hard for me to visualize the repair.  And yes I was able to get a. Hardrige 6" 4 jaw independent Chuck at the sale also that has a backplate the threads onto the indexer.  Please explain how the shaft collar would work on the repair.
> Thanks
> Dylan


In post #2, Toolmaster posted a video showing how the indexer is used. The use of the lever is shown 15 seconds into the video. It unlocks and then indexes the indexer spindle.
Nice buy!


----------



## Playingwithmetal (May 16, 2016)

Tool master. Could you please explain you solution in a little detail.   I can see what the action of the pin is so the fix is hard for me to see.  The model in the video you posted had the pin going horizontal and the pin seems to have been vertical and if so the lever dosent seem so have any significant action involving the pin.    Also the one I have has a seprate lever that releases the head to then be turned by the broken lever. Sorry if I'm being thick headed.  
Thanks
Dylan


----------



## dlane (May 17, 2016)

On my hardinge that lever is kinda awkward to use , I would just remove it and turn the spindle by hand .  It looks like you could make another bar (shorter) drill a new hole behind the original one and use a split pin to hold it there. 
The bar is just to turn spindle to next selected index.


----------



## Billh50 (May 17, 2016)

The flat handle is only for indexing after the handle on the side releases the locking pin. Inside of the collar that the flat handle turns is a ratchet setup so the spindle will ratchet in one direction. Once the spindle starts rotating you can release the side handle and it will keep rotating until the indexing pin drops into the next hole. Each indexing hole has a setscrew in the back that can be backed out so the pin will drop in. Or turned in to skip that hole. The rear lever is for pulling the 5c collet closed and locked. This device can be used either horizontal or vertical. And the rear lever is not used of a lathe chuck is screwed onto the threads in front.


----------



## kd4gij (May 17, 2016)

That appears to be a yuasa indexer.
http://www.yuasa-intl.com/images/products/pdfs/550-004-manual.pdf


----------



## Playingwithmetal (May 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies.   I get it now.   Yes it is a yuasa indexer.  The pdf manual helped a lot as to the lever.   
Thanks 
Dylan


----------

